# nVidia driver for os9



## PsychoSync (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi

Does anyone know where i can find or can email me the nVidia driver 3.5 or 3.5.2, i looked almost everywhere and i can't find them.

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Nov 4, 2006)

if you installed the os with the card installed, the installer would have added them.  but i think they are installed by default even if there isn't a nvidia card installed.  what kind of mac do you have?  what kind of video card?  and what version of os 9?


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

With all due respect, if it's a newer card, it's probably not supported. Mac OS 9 has been unsupported and out of production by Apple for a while, not to mention other companies.


----------



## PsychoSync (Nov 4, 2006)

I recently flashed my GeForce4 Ti 4200 to make it work in my G4 Sawtooth 400Mhz wich has OSX and OS9 installed. Its working fine in OSX and Quartz Extreme is enabled (great) but in os9 the graphics are not accelerated and it shows. I know that more recent nVidia drivers were made for MDD G4 equiped with GeForce4 MX cards so i though that maybe those could enable acceleration in OS9. Anyway even if the card is not compatible, i would like to have them.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

This may work:
http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Drivers/Apple-NVIDIA-Driver.shtml


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's the latest from Apple that I could find.
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120110

That link appears to be the same drivers that eric2006 found.

If that's a flashed card originally sold for PC use - well, good luck on that...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Nov 7, 2006)

not on flashed cards, having do lots of reading on it lately (want to upgrade my stock apple geforce 2, and don't like that i only have one choice), by using a flashed pc card in a mac, there is almost always no acceleration in os 9, and that is because there are no drivers for the card.  this is even the case for new mac for mac cards, like the ati 9800 pro.  it works wonders in os x, but boot into os 9, and you only get basic use.  the hardware is much more advanced then that of yesteryear, and the old drivers just don't know how to use it right.


----------

